# USB Audio enable on Nexus 7 and Android devices



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

This request was mentioned over at Head-Fi. Someone started a request for the Google engineers to look into it and it looks to be gaining serious traction. Its ranked 5th out of thousands of other requests.

Issue 24614 - android - Enable USB audio on the Galaxy Nexus (or any Android 4.0 device) - Android - An Open Handset Alliance Project - Google Project Hosting

If you have a google account vote! Click on the star and leave a comment, lets try to get this pushed forward!


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

/done


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

done!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Why not just get the MHL adapter and a $50 HDMI to S/PDIF extractor and be done with it?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Why not just get the MHL adapter and a $50 HDMI to S/PDIF extractor and be done with it?


doens't work on all phones.


----------



## jimmyjones (Nov 19, 2012)

done!


----------



## faberick (Feb 28, 2009)

done!


----------



## rvpps2rocks (Jun 4, 2009)

I think this is what your looking for. Requires root but looks like it works
Timur's Kernel - USB Host Power Management + USB Audio - Nexus 7 Development - RootzWiki


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

rvpps2rocks said:


> I think this is what your looking for. Requires root but looks like it works
> Timur's Kernel - USB Host Power Management + USB Audio - Nexus 7 Development - RootzWiki


Yep, saw this the other day as well. The thread also has 2 car install links using the kernel specifically as well.


----------

